# Serpae tetra possibly pregnant? HELP!!!



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, so ive just noticed one of my serpae tetra have incredibly reddish brown lip and body colour. Also noticed that its tummy is far more larger than the school. Is she possibly pregnant? What do I need to do? Help! Lol. im kind of excited on what will happen, nor if im right or wrong


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a picture? I also keep some Serpae tetras in one of my tanks, and it is also quite red, but I have not seen it lay eggs...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think you would. As far as I know they're egg scatterers. If you have really dense vegetation that doesn't get moved much you'll likely get hatchers  -- assuming anything's laying eggs-- but they don't clean a rock, zig zag sticking eggs on, then marvel at and guard their work like cichlids, they just drop the eggs as they swim around.


----------

